# Painting Marble



## Sarcastro (Jan 14, 2009)

So my friend want's to paint up his army of necron's in a non metal scheme. We came up with the idea that necron's made out of white marble would look cool and different. So now comes the hard part of trying to get a model painted to look like marble. I was thinking of a white base with lines of bleached bone and black streaks going through the bleached bone. Does anyone know how to paint marble or have a suggestion about another non metal scheme?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I did some Necrons like that a while back-- white necrons look -extremely- cool. If you wanted a marbled effect, I'd randomly run thin lines of a sort of very pale green across it, then line those in with grey. 

These are the Necrons I did in white--









It's geology lesson time-- when painting marble, remember there are a few kinds of marble. As a metamorphic rock, there's no hard and fast look to it, but the three most common types are white, green, and red. White marble generally has impurities of malachite and assorted micas, hence the green and black streaks that run through it. Green marble had a high impurity of copper prior to becoming marble, and the minerals that make "pure" marble (which is the white variety) tend to become the impurities in the marble-- generally, calcite. Thus, you get black and white lines through the green body. Red marble has a high iron impurity, and you can get black, white, and green lines through it (though the iron-bearing micas that form the green streaks typically are not found in red marbles, so generally you have white lines through it.)


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

i made a cool marble effect by priming black. then spraying a very thing layer of white. it adds dark parts in random areas. worked well for the base the eldar terrain we were making. http://www.sweetkidz.com/Eldar (2).JPG


----------

